# Hunger Games Trailer



## Big Don (Aug 30, 2011)

What a crappy trailer. While it gives little away, it isn't going to draw anyone in, either.


----------



## ShotoJon (Aug 30, 2011)

loved the book, but i agree with your statement. if i hadnt read the book, i wouldnt wanna go see it.


----------

